# feel the Groove...w.I.p



## Michael Graves (Nov 30, 2011)

This is a commission im working on ...its 36x48 acrylic on canvas. This is what I have so far


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

beautiful michael!...man your mixture of colors has come a long way- Im feeling this one big time.


----------



## Michael Graves (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks so much Jeff! _I have a long way to go but im glad you can see the progress. Im detailing the final now so hopefully it will turn out ok_


----------



## Michael Graves (Nov 30, 2011)

And more progress


----------



## MegansBeadedDesigns (Mar 11, 2014)

Nice work! I love all of the detail in your subjects' clothing fabric.


----------



## AZACRYLIC (Feb 12, 2014)

That does have rhythm! Looking good.


----------



## pencils (Feb 10, 2012)

who could ask for anything more?


----------



## ceelcee (Mar 12, 2014)

This looks like it's turning out great!!! I love the colors, and the blending is perfect!


----------



## Michael Graves (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks everyone! Ill definitely be sure to show u guys the final soon.


----------



## Michael Graves (Nov 30, 2011)

This was the final edit...


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Holy mackeral that's good. I just LOVE your style. Love it. Your client is going to be flipping floored and very very very happy.


----------

